# Do you regret cheating on your spouse for any reason?



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

I found below topic in general relationship section but I think to get more response, it should be in CWI.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...u-regret-cheating-your-spouse-any-reason.html


----------

